# Re-Tolex amps in Toronto??



## andrewstroyal (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a guy who does tolex work in Toronto or GTA. Anyone?

Thanks!!
A


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

You talked to me today my guy is not doing tolex work until the fall / summer. Because you need to work outside or in a open shop to do tolex work. If you can't wait you can always get mojotone to do the work but it would be so expensive to do the shipping it would cost double the price of the job.


----------

